# What Business Code is a Shirt business?



## LonelyDinosaur (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Guys, it's tax time, and I have to do taxes for our shirt Business, Lonely Dinosaur Designs LLC. Just wondering what anyone else who owns a t-shirt biz puts down as a business code on their 1065. We're buying shirts blank, then printing them and selling them directly to customers. The closest I can find is Commercial Screen Printer- but it's defined as doing jobs made to order, and for commercial use, not retail. Any Ideas? Are we both? Is that possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you selling strictly online? If so use Nonstore Retailers-Electronic Shopping (454111) under the Retail Trade Section.

Otherwise use the appropriate Clothing & Accessories Store class under the Retail Trade Section.


----------



## LonelyDinosaur (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, Splathead. We're selling mostly online now, but we did business at the Portland Saturday market for several months too. Does that make us a clothing and accessories store, or are we still a "non-store" because we don't have an official store front?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have an accountant you can ask?

My guess is because you mainly did online, use that class, but it's only a guess.

Pick the wrong one, and it could put you in the "let's audit this class of business this year" category.


----------

